# Adaptec 5805, Storage Mangler now  working, HowTo...

## wilf

OK, after what seems like an eon and some informed help, if you have an Adaptec RAID controller and want to run the Adaptec Storage Mangler under Gentoo, here is how I did it.

First, go and get the rpm from the Adaptec site or from the Storage Manager installation CD. It will have a name like:-

asm_linux_x64_v6_00_17922.tar.gz

You'll find it somewhere near here.

I covered the comman line utilities in my last post. To get the Storage Mangler installed and working, we need to emereg in a few things. First emerge app-arch/rpm2targz so that we can get the tar file out of the rpm archive.

emerge app-arch/rpm2targz

run rpm2targz on the rpm file to get the tgz archive - watch out, make sure you are in root when you unpack as the path in the tar is ./usr/StorMan/, and the target should be /usr/StorMan.

Then emerge in the following:-

x11-libs/libX11

x11-libs/libXext

dev-java/dev-java/sun-jre-bin (don't forget to set up /etc/portage files to make sure version is > 1.5)

Modify the both StorMan.sh and StorAgnt.sh as follows:-

Caveat:- I have only done this for an x86_64 system, so I have not recommended changes for the 32 bit section.

Replace the entire "Linux" section with:-

```
   "Linux")

           INSTDIR=/usr/StorMan

           Arch=`uname -m`

           # Gentoo needs a couple of changes, x64 is known as x86_64 rather than ia_64

           #if [ "$Arch" = "ia64" ];then

              #JAVA_HOME="./IBMJava2-ia64-13"   # use bundled JRE 64

           if [ "$Arch" = "x86_64" ];then

              JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib64/jvm/sun-jre-bin-1.6"   # point at the jre you emerged

           else

              JAVA_HOME="."   # use bundled JRE 32

           fi

           #JAVA_BIN=$JAVA_HOME/jre/bin

           #JAVA_LIB=$JAVA_HOME/jre/lib

           # More Gentoo changes...

           JAVA_BIN=$JAVA_HOME/bin

           JAVA_LIB=$JAVA_HOME/lib

           ;;
```

Then emerge in the following two which are needed by the Storage Manager (but not the Agent).

emerge x11-libs/libXtst

emerge x11-libs/libXi

Nip into /usr/StorMan and extract the Storage agent and manager executables/env...

tar xvzf sun-jre150linuxx64.tgz

Put the start up script in the right place...

cp stor_agent /etc/init.d

rc-update add stor_agent default

/etc/init.d/stor_agent start

That should ensure the agent will start up on boot, and that the agent is now running.

You should see something like the following if you do the ps:-

fox StorMan # ps axwww | egrep 'java|StorMan|ManagementAgent'

17300 pts/0    S      0:00 sh /usr/StorMan/StorAgnt.sh

17311 pts/0    Sl     0:02 /usr/lib64/jvm/sun-jre-bin-1.6/bin/java -Djava.compiler=NONE -cp /usr/StorMan/RaidMan.jar com.ibm.sysmgt.raidmgr.agent.ManagementAgent

18446 pts/0    S+     0:00 egrep java|StorMan|ManagementAgent

If like me you are not at the console, make sure you are running an xserver. In your session on the target server, (I use PuTTY to get at my boxes) set your DISPLAY variable to point at your machine,

export DISPLAY=192.168.0.1:0

go into /usr/StorMan and type

./StorMan.sh

and the Storage Mangler should start and appear on your desktop. Whoopee!

If you want to have the Storage Manager running even if you log out, type:-

(./StorMan.sh&)&

I hope this helps, It's quite possible I have forgotten a few items/didn't write them down.

Thanks to the intrepid authors here and to Bob Dunlop.

What do I think of the controller? Firstly it died when a drive failed. I mean the firmware just *stopped*. Secondly, it refuses to use the hot spare to rebuild the degraded array. Thirdly, now my replacement drives have arrived, and I have inserted a new drive into the array it isn't rebuilding the array to include the new drive (which I have initialised).

What do I think of the software, both CLI and StorageManager? The CLI does not allow me to explicitly add the new drive, which would be quite useful as it's currently ignoring the hot spare. The Storage Mangler is very pretty. It shows my replaced drive is in 'Ready' state, and shows the hot spare. It does not offer me any way (that I can see) of making either the new drive become a useful and active member of my degraded array, and the same for the hot spare. It can send emails.

So I now have a degraded array, an unused drive that should be part of the array, and an unused hot spare.

They could both learn a lot from mdadm. I didn't realise just how spoilt I was.

Best Regards, Paul.

----------

## wilf

I have finally got the Storage Mangler/5805 to rebuild my array!

Here is how I did it.

Having a hot spare and having replaced the faulty drive wasn't enough to convince the 5805 to rebuild the array using either.

So I marked the new drive (currently in 'Ready' state) as failed.

Immediately the 5805 started rebuilding the array using the hot spare. Excellent (although a little late IMHO).

Great! so I though I'd mark the new drive (currently marked as 'Failed') as OK... (FX: Wry smile) except the option is not present for the device in Storage Mangler.

So, another trip on Shanks Pony to the server, pull out the good new drive, push it back in...

Hey Presto! Storage Manager now thinks the drive is fine.

So what I have now isn't perfect. As a 'straight lines' OCD person, I like to have my hot spares in a particular position, but I am not complaining.

Best regards, and very good luck to you if you have bought one of these too,

Paul.

----------

